# Boiler Sluice for very fine Gold?



## NoIdea (Jul 24, 2012)

Evening All - Has anyone tried the boiler sluice or any other sluice for concentration <400 mesh gold fines?

Thanks in advance.

Cheers

Deano


----------



## martyn111 (Jul 24, 2012)

Here is something that was posted on a panning forum which I am on, not sure if it is what you are talking about NoIdea. If there is a problem with the link or you cannot access the thread because you aren't a member drop me a PM and I will copy and paste it for you.

http://www.scottishgoldprospectors.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=57&p=29843#p29843


----------



## NoIdea (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks Martyn111, butt nope cant see the link, cut and paste would be awsum, thanks

Deano


----------



## butcher (Jul 25, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dtQAj7X4rMA


----------



## galenrog (Jul 29, 2012)

Traditional gravity methods employed by the home gamer will not be effective at catching 400 mesh gold. Most are ineffective at catching 100 mesh gold.

Just a little story on the past couple days here in my part of western Oregon: Yesterday and today I visited on of my favorite gravel bars in an area known for fine gold and the occasional picker. I counted 7 four inch dredges with operators in the water. They were probably having a great deal of fun. Unfortunately, most 50+ gold gets blown right off the end of the box.

Knowing that this area gets hammered by dredgers every year, I do not even bother looking for anything larger than 20 mesh. I employ a trommel/highbanker with matting designed to catch 100 mesh gold. I used the same matting in sluices set up at home for material taken from areas with limited water. 

Two days, running mostly sand under 12 mesh, netted me about 15 lbs of cons with visible gold. Next step, dry cons, screen to every size I have screens for (20, 30, 50, 100, 300 mesh), run each through a concentrator (take your pick, there are many types available), and lastly smelt in the appropriate furnace.

I expect no less than 1/2 troy ounce for my troubles. I would expect, from experience, that the 7 dredges together might have recovered about the same as I did.

Keep it simple.


----------

